# metzgers teal



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Hunting metzgers marsh for teal in the morning. I would love to see some geese but I have heard no geese have sat down there since the 3rd. Never hunted metzgers opening day for teal, hoping for the best.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

get there real early,and good luck.. i will be at pikeral creek in the morning.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Hope you do good. There usually are alot of teal there. To many idiots for me shooting anything that comes close. Usually packed on first day. I have had good success on teal in the evening out there also. Not nearly as many hunters in the evening either.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

pickeral shot pretty good this am.


----------



## linen0ise (Oct 3, 2006)

freyedknot said:


> pickeral shot pretty good this am.


Did you see any geese?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

a few flocks came over ,but offered no shots to the main marsh.we were in #15 and struck out . plenty of shooting and saw some limits of BW's at the check station.


----------



## linen0ise (Oct 3, 2006)

freyedknot said:


> a few flocks came over ,but offered no shots to the main marsh.we were in #15 and struck out . plenty of shooting and saw some limits of BW's at the check station.


You've gotta love the anticipation when you hear the blinds around around putting on a 4th of July display. Too bad none came your way though.

It seemed to be a nice day to be out.


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

just finishing up the weekend hunts. 
Metzgers was not a complete zoo Saturday morning like I had expected. I was there at 4am and had the marsh to myself. Only got a couple blue wings and heard very little shooting, only saw one other teal at the ramp. The geese wanted nothing to do with Metzgers. Saw mostly wood ducks, a few mallards, and plenty of cormorants. There is alot more vegetation than last year.


----------

